# what is the best programe to block adult content



## pastaman06 (May 25, 2009)

caught my 14 yr old son checking out porn so he has now lost his laptop untill i find a good programe to stop him ive used norton family but that blocks him on his garrys mod servers and other things like that

ive seen some good ones for free that say add a site to a blacklist/whitelisty etc... now what i want is a programe that will block pre set keywords on the site etc im a bit on the lazy side and dont realy want to sit there thinking of every word that could be adult content so i would like to find one that already has a list of blocked words and but also able to add blacklist sites to the list


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

A few options I can think of, a router with built in parental controls (read the manuals before buying), Windows Parental Controls on a limited user account or OpenDNS:
Home Parental Controls | OpenDNS


----------

